# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Formula yesterday's date

## Zaeguzah

Hello. I'm trying to insert in a cell yesterday's date. I've been trying to use =NOW()-1 but the current hour will be displayed as well. So how can i use it to display only the date.

Thanks

----------


## NBVC

=Today()-1

----------


## Huron

For just the date use
=today()-1

----------


## Zaeguzah

Thank you both! I forgot about that formula. SOLVED

----------

